# Living in Iraq as an Asian woman



## iamjj0307 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, I just wanted to ask how it is to live in Baghdad as an Asian woman. I could have a chance to work for the government agency as a programme officer. The deal is good (pay, leave day etc) but I was bit concered about security. I know sometimes living in places described as dangerous places to live could be different from what you expect. I had such experience before. But I am still but worried about it. 

Also, how does NGOs/UN operate there in Iraq? would it be okay to transfer from one job to another as long as it is same sector? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

